# Needed Horse Boarding in/near Norman, OK



## mdcost2 (Aug 27, 2012)

Looking for a well kept horse boarding stable in or near Norman, OK (within an hr.) Would prefer it to be a smaller more private facility with good grass turnout and open outdoor riding spaces/trails. I am an eventer from the east coast and cannot find a barn in the area with adequate turnout and clean, safe stalls. Can do partial or full care. I have searched and searched online and keep coming up with same 5 or so barns all of which are lesson barns, with no T/O and untidy stalls. If anyone has any advice that would be amazing!


----------



## Clrsailn (Aug 28, 2012)

*Try Oklahoma Stud Ranch*

The facility is amazing. By far superior to any in Oklahoma and rivals most east coast farms. I am from Virginia. I keep my horse here, rates on par with other farms, but private turnouts, heated/cool wash racks, indoor, 2 outdoor. Trust me when I say u will not be disappointed. Google them. They have a web page but do not advertise. Becky and Paul own/operate the farm. They show QH, but allow other disicplines. While the farm is large it is very private and not a lesson barn.


----------



## mdcost2 (Aug 27, 2012)

*OK Stud Ranch*

Thanks for the advice! I ironically had already been e-mailing with Becky finding out more information and hearing that it was a great facility from someone else just solidified it! I plan on checking it out on Sunday!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I was going to wish you good luck. I don't know any facilities in that area, but to find good turn out and pasture during this drought is going to be a challenge.


----------



## MidsummerFable (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm not sure what you've found already, but here are a few H/J barns I know of.
Feather Creek Farm - Hosting USEA Horse Trials, Schooling Shows, Clinics & More! -never actually been here but I do know eventing is their thing
Home page for Fox Lair Farm, Piedmont, OK -in Piedmont, horse population is around 10 or so last time I was out there, plenty of room. The owner is super nice especially when you get to know her better.
For the Love of Horses -pics are not UTD they are now at the old Hadwell Stables. Loads of room from what i've heard, trainer/owner is fair and runs a clean barn.
Easy J Stables -in Harrah, i've tried 4 horses from this barn, Gia was welcoming and it looked like there was a lot of room, but quite a few horses were there.

There's always Cadence Equestrian Center, last time I was out there it fits everything you want except smaller and more private.


----------



## Clrsailn (Aug 28, 2012)

*OK Stud*

Let me know how it goes, I think you will find it beyond fault. They will be just getting back from Select World. My name is Heather. Good luck!!


----------

